# Python



## SkyKast (Mar 10, 2009)

Has anyone heard of Python? Its a programming language and its kinda new. I am taking a class on it and its pretty cool but what can it be used for and should I but my effort towards learning a different language instead?

If anyone knows python I'd enjoy it if anyone could share a program or two of theirs.


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 10, 2009)

Isn't Python used for games? Or is that a different language?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 10, 2009)

yah there r some simple'ish games in python


----------



## pbmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought it was older?


----------



## deathmore (Mar 10, 2009)

the only game I've seen personally with python is civilization 4 game and this language allows people to do some crazy mods in the game other then what the develops put into it.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 10, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> I thought it was older?



nope its a newer language



deathmore said:


> the only game I've seen personally with python is civilization 4 game and this language allows people to do some crazy mods in the game other then what the develops put into it.



cool, good to have an example


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 10, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> yah there r some simple'ish games in python



Eve online is written in Python so I'm not sure what your definition of simple is.


----------



## dazed554 (Mar 10, 2009)

Python is a good beginner's language as it is simple to use and the interactive interpreter is useful. The main drawback to the language is speed since it is interpreted, but that shouldn't be much of a concern for beginners. I have not used it personally, but PyGame is a popular library for programming games in Python.


----------



## angelkiller (Mar 10, 2009)

The 'logic' of BF2 is also written in Python.


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2009)

New? Didn't it appear in the early 90's?

Anywhoooooo, I've been thinking about looking into it. Mostly because it's a good name.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 11, 2009)

yah i thought so too


----------



## Jonathan5 (Mar 11, 2009)

Python is capable of doing anything computer related for the most part, e.g. web development, gaming, robotics, space control...  It is fairly new compared to some other languages, it's really growing in popularity these days.  Python was the first language I started out with, teaching myself was no problem because they have tons of great tutorials/documentation already available.  Some task are better done in a compiled language for speed though.  I still love Python though.


----------

